# Recommended BB shooter for newer shooter?



## RoundBall (Jan 25, 2020)

I'm a newer shooter, I was in middle of making a order from simple-shot and before I do, I decided to get myself a sling set up for BB's. 
What would you recommend? I plan on playing around with anything from bands/tubes to regulars rubber bands. 
What I'm shooting now is the scout Lt. but I want to get something else to set up for BB.
They have that little dead ringer,but im not experienced enough to know how I would do with a little guy like that being a newer shooter. Thanks guys!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Boy, I think the Scout LT would make a great BB shooter!

All it needs is a set of light bands or tubes.

Any slingshot that fits your hand can make a good BB shooter. Big slingshots behave well with smaller bands. And many small slingshots can comfortably shoot powerful bands and heavy ammo.

So, my current thinking on this topic is to get the slingshot that appeals to you most and outfit it with bands to match the ammo you are shooting.

Having a separate shooter dedicated for every ammo/band combination isn't necessary, but it can be great fun!

If you would like to try a slingshot smaller than your current shooter, go for it.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Oops, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## RoundBall (Jan 25, 2020)

Thank you,
Yeah I want to get one to just keep the lighter bands on, and not be switching back and forth. And wanted to try a different model. I think shooting BB will also help me with accuracy down the road. 
I need to get to learning how to make my own band set too. I'm ordering a scout LT for my son.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Like KawKan said, any frame can be a BB shooter - it's the elastic that make it so.*

*My favorite rig for .177 is the medium sized $12 POM from Dankung outfitted with 1632 singles and a small microfiber pouch.*

*And welcome, fun times await.*


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!

Like the others have already said, it's the right band size that counts more than the actual slingshot.

You're basically looking at fairly narrow tapered bands and a mini-pouch (3 cm length, 1 cm width or less) to handle 0.3 gram 4.5 mm (.177) steel BB's. I would recommend cutting such bands for a face anchor point type of shooting to maximize consistency and accuracy.

You may find that certain larger office rubber bands are also a great option for such light ammo, providing that the rubber is good quality i.e. a good elongation factor.

The "Scout" slingshot you have is a fine shooter for this purpose, no need to change anything there - unless of course you're embarking on a never ending slingshot collection, like many of us already have :lol: . It's good fun!

This is what I use to shoot .177 cal. BB's:


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Small natural forks and the SS jellybean are my favorite .177 bb shooters. It really is more about bands and pouch than the frame when it comes to small/ light ammo. I like 0.45mm t0 0.55mm latex flatbands for .177


----------



## RoundBall (Jan 25, 2020)

Can you guys give me a simplified break down of exactly what bands/tubes and pouches I should get to try out? 
I would like to make my own stuff too


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

#64 and #117b office bands make great bands for .177 bbs. Just cut the loops and use one band per side. #64 for shorter draw and #117b if you want a longer draw. Use a small pouch and you are good to go.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I would also check out PocketPredator.com I like the ring finger g10 and the BoyShot g10. I also would check out LBS attn Joey. You can find Joey on this Forum. Last but not least SimpleShot slingshots.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

What G G said. Go over to the neighbors and cut your self a fork, Get you some bands at officemax or wherever cut the back out of an old elk skin glove, put it all together and get to shooting!! It's great and you don't have to be a Rhodes scholar to enjoy it. Your son will like it to.


----------



## RoundBall (Jan 25, 2020)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Can you guys give me a simplified break down of exactly what bands/tubes and pouches I should get to try out?

*There's a lot to absorb starting out, it can be overwhelming. GG's rubber band suggestion is a good place to start. I prefer very light tubing for BBs, but it's easy to overpower them. Small pouches (around 46mm) are almost essential, and are often sold in batches of 5, 10, or 20 ... and the microfiber pouches last a very long time. Tubing is usually sold in up to 10 meter lengths from Simple Shot, Dankung, and other sources you'll discover along the way. *

*You seem serious, if you PM your mailing address, I can send you enough samples to get started, but again, my bias is tubing. (Gratis of course, but someday you could pay it forward). Below are a couple of my dedicated BB rigs - a modified Jelly Bean and a POM, both outfitted with 1632 tubing. *


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I like to use vegetable peelers for bb shooters, light bands only. The awesome boo shooter that Charles designed is a great choice too.  The picture shows some bb shooter setups I have used the two on the left are boo shooter type frames.


----------



## mk4ia (Sep 24, 2018)

RoundBall said:


> Thank you,
> Yeah I want to get one to just keep the lighter bands on, and not be switching back and forth. And wanted to try a different model. I think shooting BB will also help me with accuracy down the road.
> I need to get to learning how to make my own band set too. I'm ordering a scout LT for my son.


I definitely recommend shooting .177 BBs to bring your accuracy up with larger ammo.

TBB at 15-16mm straight gives great performance and low pull resistance.
Otherwise I use 0.45 at 13mm or so straight. And use the same cut for 6mm steel as .177. If you really want some zip try 0.50. Slingshot elastic from online shops is very affordable and easy to find these days and I believe is the best way to go as it is designed specifically for these uses.

Another recommendation high on my list is stick with same or similar shooter. I use the same design for .177 and 6mm-7mm steel, only differences are pouch.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

RoundBall said:


> I'm a newer shooter, I was in middle of making a order from simple-shot and before I do, I decided to get myself a sling set up for BB's.
> What would you recommend? I plan on playing around with anything from bands/tubes to regulars rubber bands.
> What I'm shooting now is the scout Lt. but I want to get something else to set up for BB.
> They have that little dead ringer,but im not experienced enough to know how I would do with a little guy like that being a newer shooter. Thanks guys!


Welcome from Georgia.....I bought both an Axiom Champ and the Deadringer from SimpleShot as dedicated BB shooters. 
I love both, but the Deadringer is small and slippery, so I modified it with some rubber O-rings for a bit extra traction by wrapping around the center of the grip as well as the forks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I think SS sells one called "the dead ringer" that's already set up for bb's. I think.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Ibojoe said:


> I think SS sells one called "the dead ringer" that's already set up for bb's. I think.


Correct @ lbojoe









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Yeah. Thanks buddy!


----------



## Mings (Jun 23, 2021)

Alfred E.M. said:


> Can you guys give me a simplified break down of exactly what bands/tubes and pouches I should get to try out?
> 
> *There's a lot to absorb starting out, it can be overwhelming. GG's rubber band suggestion is a good place to start. I prefer very light tubing for BBs, but it's easy to overpower them. Small pouches (around 46mm) are almost essential, and are often sold in batches of 5, 10, or 20 ... and the microfiber pouches last a very long time. Tubing is usually sold in up to 10 meter lengths from Simple Shot, Dankung, and other sources you'll discover along the way.
> 
> You seem serious, if you PM your mailing address, I can send you enough samples to get started, but again, my bias is tubing. (Gratis of course, but someday you could pay it forward). Below are a couple of my dedicated BB rigs - a modified Jelly Bean and a POM, both outfitted with 1632 tubing. *


Hello there. 

What's modified about your jelly bean other than the palm rubber? I'm shooting the same frame, 1632 tubes for .25 ammo. Do you ever get any slippage through the plugs? Mine slowly pull through but it's not too bad. Any suggestions to help it from slipping would be appreciated.

Mings


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Mings said:


> Hello there.
> 
> What's modified about your jelly bean other than the palm rubber? I'm shooting the same frame, 1632 tubes for .25 ammo. Do you ever get any slippage through the plugs? Mine slowly pull through but it's not too bad. Any suggestions to help it from slipping would be appreciated.
> 
> Mings


*That's a mod I need on most flat frames and it cleans up the lanyard attachment. As for slipping, I haven't experienced any. The short tag protrudes about 1/4" target side ... I stretch the tube tight over the front of the plug and over the top, then pompadour the tube back over the fork tip. I keep an eye on the length of the protruding tag but it hasn't moved on me. Also, I use 7/16 POM bearings bc I don't care for the top heavy nature of Ocularis frames, and I make sure they're pushed into the middle of the plug with a 4-way screwdriver for maximum expansion.
*


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

The little kangaroo skin bb pouches that Simpleshot puts out are pretty good. They’re stiff as cardboard when you get them but they soften up and form a pocket well. They’re thin enough so that you can feel the bb but not so thin that it hurts your fingers. I shoot everything from bb’s up to 5/16 in the same pouch and with the Scout LT.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Shooting BB’s is really fun.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Welcome to the forum and excellent question. Not going to add anything really other than as always very informative replies and have been learning new stuff myself here


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

jelly bean is one of my favorite BB,1/4 inch shooters,but i prefer the smaller frames-boo shooters and such,and lately i have been playing around with OPFS and BBs ,loads of fun for cheap


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

RoundBall said:


> Can you guys give me a simplified break down of exactly what bands/tubes and pouches I should get to try out?
> I would like to make my own stuff too


.40 or .50 5/16x5/8 6.5 active length,,,, I know alot of people use smaller frames for bbs, Im sure there is a reason,, but I dont get it , its not like your anchor point changes for bbs. who know , Im sure the folk that do have good reasons. I just dont know what they are . Unless the tend to use them for longer distances than 15M ??? but I am sure the size I mentioned will work for you , IF your shooting short draw // face anchor style


----------



## Mings (Jun 23, 2021)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *That's a mod I need on most flat frames and it cleans up the lanyard attachment. As for slipping, I haven't experienced any. The short tag protrudes about 1/4" target side ... I stretch the tube tight over the front of the plug and over the top, then pompadour the tube back over the fork tip. I keep an eye on the length of the protruding tag but it hasn't moved on me. Also, I use 7/16 POM bearings bc I don't care for the top heavy nature of Ocularis frames, and I make sure they're pushed into the middle of the plug with a 4-way screwdriver for maximum expansion.
> *


Awesome. Thanks for the response. Mine usually are about a 1/4in on the target side too. I think I'll have to try pushing the bearing deeper in the plug to see if that helps. I've been pushing with my thumb and maybe its not deep enough.


----------



## Slingdaddy93 (Sep 24, 2021)

Pebble Shooter said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Like the others have already said, it's the right band size that counts more than the actual slingshot.
> 
> ...


I’ve tried .7 snipersling riot black black with that taper. It didn’t not last long at all 😂 that’s with a 15cm cut length


----------

